# Gilson ST522 worth owning or not?



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gilson Snow blower ST522
5 hp Briggs & Stratton Engine
22" Wide
Electric Start

Whats your thought on this particular snowblower. I am new to this forum, and this brand escapes me. I do know I prefer the Briggs over a Tecumsah engine? This looks to be a late 80's early 90's blower. How can you tell? 
Do these hold their value pretty good. I was offered it for 250 or b.o. 
I was going to try to get it for 200 if it ran well. 
Anything to look out for when I look at this particular brand, or any brand for that matter?

Thanks

Art


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Art,

I know the brand well.

ST522 is not the definitive model, just a decal designation. It only means Snow Thrower, 5 HP 22 inches wide which could be a number of actual models. The true identity is on the ID tag, probably 55??? See here.

In this case I'm pretty sure we are talking about a single speed, 2 stage machine. They are middleweight machines, not Gilson's best but plenty of people get good use from them especially for smaller spaces outside of the heart of the snow belt.

There are greased packed cases for the auger drive and final traction reduction that should be cleaned out and repacked by now. The auger worm is still serviceable but axle final drive gears are discontinued so there is some risk. Over all it is still probably better than all but the best of the best today.

Frankly before the snow flies I'd like to see you getting it for half the numbers you mentioned. Good old snow blowers do hold value well, sometimes selling for the original price decades latter! That kind of return is usually for the multi-speed machines of 7-8 HP +.

I hope that helps.
Pete


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Gilsons were very good snowblowers. I believe they've been oiut of business for a while.Forum member *Spectrum* has a website dedicated to Gilson blowers. You can go to his page and find a ton of info on Gilson blowers. Google www.gilsonblowers.com
Just me but I wouldn't pay that much for one that size. 
Welcome to the forum.
I used to have a Gilson 826 w/a Briggs engine. It was a 1978 and was an awsome machine. It was built very well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pete, ya got there before I could post.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I live in Michigan, and we average over 100 inches of snow. All I need it for is an Average two car double drive way with a sidewalk. I have been using a 21" single stage John Deere, and for the most part, it does the job, just not ideal during the heavy snowfalls, and of course the heavy wet snow we get often.
Are you thinking this machine is worth more in the 125.00-150.00 range?
and is this machine not really going to be a workhorse for me for this type 
of work. 
I will try to post a photo as soon as I can. 

Thanks in advance. 

Art

P.S. Am I correct to like those B & S over Tecumseh engines? I have been told the carbs are much easier to work on or at the very least, more dependable.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Gilsons were very good snowblowers. I believe they've been oiut of business for a while.Forum member *Spectrum* has a website dedicated to Gilson blowers. You can go to his page and find a ton of info on Gilson blowers. Google www.gilsonblowers.com
> Just me but I wouldn't pay that much for one that size.
> Welcome to the forum.
> I used to have a Gilson 826 w/a Briggs engine. It was a 1978 and was an awsome machine. It was built very well.


1988 Toro bought out Lawn Boy and since Toro already had a complete line of snow blowers the Gilson brand was discontinued. The cement mixer part of the bussiness was sold off and still survives to this day. I too have an Montgomery Ward 8/26 and the body of the blower is really well made. Thick steel and nice Unitrol drive that was replaced when hand control drive releases became mandatory. 
Portable Concrete Mixers - From Gilson Company


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> Thank you everyone. I live in Michigan, and we average over 100 inches of snow. All I need it for is an Average two car double drive way with a sidewalk. I have been using a 21" single stage John Deere, and for the most part, it does the job, just not ideal during the heavy snowfalls, and of course the heavy wet snow we get often.
> Are you thinking this machine is worth more in the 125.00-150.00 range?
> and is this machine not really going to be a workhorse for me for this type
> of work.
> ...


I haven't had much trouble with the carbs on either engine. I believe both are fairly simple to repair. I still think that price may be a little high but agakn, that's just me. Gusto guy paid $15 for his Gilson and I paid $25 for my 826. It was pretty much in this condition when I bought it. You can see in the pics that I upgraded it to pneumatic tires but other than that it looked and stayed the same. As far as I know it _should_ get the job done but there are so many variables. Go to youtube and watch a video produced by donyboy 72 ( I think it's spelled like that) and type in *Buying used snowblower*. That should bring up the vid. Watch it before making a purchase. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres a couple photos, not good ones, but hopefully that helps in determining price on this machine. Certainly doesnt look as nice as the blower above.

Thanks

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> Heres a couple photos, not good ones, but hopefully that helps in determining price on this machine. Certainly doesnt look as nice as the blower above.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Art


Look at those *solid rubber tires*. He's got chains on there for a reason. They're just about gone. You can always put a bunch of sheet metal screws in them for added traction but they're pretty much toast. You *really* ought to watch Donyboy's video before buying any snowblower.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Look at those *solid rubber tires*. He's got chains on there for a reason. They're just about gone. You can always put a bunch of sheet metal screws in them for added traction but they're pretty much toast. You *really* ought to watch Donyboy's video before buying any snowblower.


Joe is right on how poorly those solid rubber tires work. I have the semi pneumatic and I am looking for a good deal on some used inflatable Snowhog wheels and tires. Also it is only 5 HP and since your average snow yearly accumulation is over 100 inches you may have some issues with this machine doing what you need it to do.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"GILSON 8HP 27" SNOWBLOWER WITH ELECTRIC START. MOTOR RUNS WELL, AUGER WORKS GREAT, HAS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE DRIVE MECHANISM. WILL NEED SOME REPAIR."

Heres one I found in my area on CL. They want 200.oo for it.
Whats your thought on fixing this one or having someone fix it for me and going with this instead? Any idea on cost of fixing the drive?
Any idea on model number on this one? and maybe age?

Art


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

$200 for a problematic 30+ year old snowblower?
Your $$. 
What type of "drive" problem? If you can't repair it yourself you're probably going to have double that in repair costs... Depending on what the trouble is. Ask Gusto Guy about his Briggs engine.
If you took those pics the mdl number tag can be seen on the lower left back corner. Or, you can always call the owner and ask him what those numbers are on the tag.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> "GILSON 8HP 27" SNOWBLOWER WITH ELECTRIC START. MOTOR RUNS WELL, AUGER WORKS GREAT, HAS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE DRIVE MECHANISM. WILL NEED SOME REPAIR."
> 
> Heres one I found in my area on CL. They want 200.oo for it.
> Whats your thought on fixing this one or having someone fix it for me and going with this instead? Any idea on cost of fixing the drive?
> ...


It's a late model friction drive, 8 HP, 26 inch 5 speeds forward, 2 revers, friction drive. Circa Mid 1980's

IMO DIY repair is the only way not to lose your shirt and $200 is way too much for a project machine. I hope they have the beltcover because the friction drive and belts will be hosed without it.

Repair could be clean and lube, maybe a friction wheel or could get into needing a few bearings that have been discontinued. I may be making them available latter this year but no promises on that.

I'll suggest looking for a 7, 8 or 10 HP 3 speed UniTrol as pictured earlier in the thread. Reliable and still very serviceable. Of course one of the gear drive models would be dandy too. All should be easy to find in your region.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for all of your responses. 
Believe me, it helps alot. As for the 22" model, he did come down to 150.00, not sure if thats even worth it if I have to get new tires and only one speed.
As for the larger model shown. I also noticed the beltcover missing in the photo. They *have not* responded to my email yet, so I am still waiting to talk to them. 
Based on what you have seen for both of these, is there a price that either would make you feel comfortable about on either of these, or should I just move on? I havent found any more of these Gilsons, and for some reason, I really like them. I like vintage items, cars, houses, electrical equip, so if I can get a vintage machine that is built like a rock that outperforms the new ones, I would prefer those. Any other brands to be looking at as far as that is concerned? And, is there a way to find these Gilsons beyond just CL. Again, I am in Michigan.

Thanks again

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"Works great, 8 hp, 26", throws snow over 20ft. Key on, pull start, changed oil every season. I bought it used in 1997, cash and pick up only. $225.00 or Best offer"

I found this snowblower in Ohio near my in-laws house. Whats your thought on what you see on this one. 
He will send me a few more photos this evening of the auger area, and the id badge on the blower. 
He said it fires right up every time, and my father in law is a mechanic, and owns a few tractors himself, so should have a pretty good idea on mechanical condition. I am going to have him swing by and look at it.
What would something like this be worth in your opinion?
He just contacted me and said he would take *180.00* for it. 

Thanks

Art

P.S. Is there a key in the ignition of this machine? He says he cant find the key, but to me, the key looks like it is in there if you look close enough?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone on here had a Gilson that had stress cracks all over the handlebar metal and had lots of patching to do. Just saying that you may want to take a close look at that metal. V bar tires aren't the best for snow but at least those are pneumatic tires. Skids don't look to be worn real bad. That's a good sign. That Unitrol is great. Make sure he wiggles the augers for play etc. Again.... Watch Doneyboy73 video if you haven't already. 

Those old Gilsons are well built blowers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

do you just have to have a Gilson? don't get me wrong I'm not knocking Gilson they made some very good snowblowers but there are other brands to look at so you are not out in 24" of snow with your JD blower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> do you just have to have a Gilson? don't get me wrong I'm not knocking Gilson they made some very good snowblowers but there are other brands to look at so you are not out in 24" of snow with your JD blower


*which* J.D. BLOWER??
Maybe Art is interested in something in a little larger size?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

My driveway is roughly (and its a 3 car driveway by the way) 23x60 along with 150 feet of sidewalk, and of course the neighbors driveways if there is a storm. 
I have a SS JD TSR21. Worst one I have ever owned. 
As for Gilson, no, I dont have to have one. I like what I have seen and read, but dont have to have one. I would like something thats built like a tank, holds its value, and is dependable, and llast but not least, be able to get parts.

Art


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Art, I embrace your interest in owning a Gilson. Like all companies Gilson built some awesome amchines and some that were aimed at the lower end of the market. Those lighter machines do not stand the test of time well. As I mentioned, find a UniTrol or Gear Drive and have at it.

There are plenty of quality machines from other brands that will do well too, but they won't be Gilsons. 

Pete


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pete, did you see the one in Ohio that I posted a few posts up?

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just in case I get one in the coming weeks out of my area, does the handle unbolt fairly easy to transport in the back of a station wagon? 
I have a Volvo Cross Country XC70

Art


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Some do. Make sure that you take plenty of pics prior to any disassembly. If you have a smart phone, this makes it really easy. 

Be careful with the cables, and with any of the rods and hardware. 

Along with your hand tools, that you take, grab a measuring tape. It will make quick work, of determining if it will fit. Heck, you might include asking the seller to take some measurements before you even get to talking money. 

Of course, if you know someone who has a pick up, then you could avoid all this for a case of their favorite adult beverage..... And, it's an extra set of hands unloading.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> Pete, did you see the one in Ohio that I posted a few posts up?
> 
> Art


Post 15 Gilson model 55134 Circa 1977-79. Yes, an entirely serviceable model worth owning. I have 2 of them plus 2 10 HP sisters in my working collection and I enjoy them regularly.

$200 is good money but not outrageous. Ever since the recession it seems that folks are in 2 camps. Cleaning house and giving stuff away or they know they have something with value and want to be paid for it.

Pete


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> Just in case I get one in the coming weeks out of my area, does the handle unbolt fairly easy to transport in the back of a station wagon?
> I have a Volvo Cross Country XC70
> 
> Art


The only trick is the universal joint for the chute crank, it should have roll pins which are a PITA to remove in free air. It was a trick to install them in the first place, trust me I was there. If you remove that mechanism all the way to the chute (3 more bolts) it's all simple.

If the engine is too high after removing the handles try removing the tires, hopefully they are free on the axle. That's probably good for about 5 inches.

Pete


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"Electric start 8 hp snowblower. It has chains and throws the snow"

Whats your thought on this if I can get this dirt cheap. He has it listed for 150.00. Looks a little rough around the edges, but it might not be so rough once I look at the mechanical aspects of this thing.
I assume this is a Gilson made for MW?

Thanks

Art


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

aggriffin3 said:


> "Electric start 8 hp snowblower. It has chains and throws the snow"
> 
> Whats your thought on this if I can get this dirt cheap. He has it listed for 150.00. Looks a little rough around the edges, but it might not be so rough once I look at the mechanical aspects of this thing.
> I assume this is a Gilson made for MW?
> ...


That is an example of the Unitrol that Pete was talking about. I have a repowered one and it is really well built. It looks to be complete so if the engine runs well you could restore it to look like what it did when it was new. I have an impeller kit on mine. I wasn't too happy with the occaisional blue smoke puffing Briggs 8hp on it that would eventually foul it spark plug if run long enough. IT seemed that the valve guides were leaking oil since the exhaust valve was pretty carboned up when I took off the head to clean up the valves. I bout a new head gasket and I put in a quart of Amsoil and I could tell that the engine was pushing it up through the valve guides when it was running because it would puff a small amount of blue smoke once in awhile especially when throttling it up or down and the plug showed signs of oil fouling. I decided to cut my losses and I repowered it with a smooth running Predator 212cc.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

The machine in post 26 is a Gilson UniTrol branded for Montgomery Ward, a fine model. Other than the semi pneumatic tires it is the same as the Gilson branded models.

The overall condition looks nice but I do have one concern, it appears the chassis has been abused to the point of cracking and being welded. I can see what appears to be primer down below the belt cover on the left hand side (from operating position). I have seen a few machines crack there and suspect this is the case here. If you look at the right hand side you can see another long weld bead that has been primed over. I have never seen a failure on that side. This could be from excessive bucket pounding or other man handling. If it has been abused that much I'd also be checking the axle bearings for breakage.

You're on to a good model but this unit may have some issues. It clarly needs a set of skids but that's superficial and easy to correct.

Pete


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"used Gilson snowblower for sale just had it all tuned up it is a 8hp 26in. works great has a light on it. ready for winter."

Found this one, and looks cleanest of them all. Only problem is this is a 5.5 hr drive to pick it up. Not sure its worth the drive, and even have thought of shipping on some of these farther units. 
Can you tell me anything based on comment, photos of this one.
Its from Wisconsin and he is asking 300.00 without talking to him about price yet.

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Talked to the owner today. He came down to 275.00. He mentioned he is the original owner, and cleans and polishes it every yr. He said he replaced the belts and chain within the last few yrs. 
Is this worth the drive, and/or does anybody have an idea of shipping methods?
Whats the weight on this? 200 lb?

Art


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you have a trailer hitch?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

aggriffin3 said:


> Talked to the owner today. He came down to 275.00. He mentioned he is the original owner, and cleans and polishes it every yr. He said he replaced the belts and chain within the last few yrs.
> Is this worth the drive, and/or does anybody have an idea of shipping methods?
> Whats the weight on this? 200 lb?
> 
> Art


From what I can see it's a cream puff. I will say that the late model 5 speeds have a number of presently unavailable parts some of which I hope to offer. For the older 3 speed UniTrol we can cover virtually 100%. 

The unit weighs 245 pounds.

Shipping is probably prohibitive and I have to believe you can get something closer to home.

Pete


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

If I am patient, probably. The land of Gilson as you can see and imagine, has a ton for sale. like the cream puff. Not so much over here in the Mitten State?

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

"snowblower runs great $ 225.00 ,26 inch wide , 3speed drive and reverse"

This is a MW, right? Whats your opinion on this one, and what can you tell me that might help with this lone picture? Model, defects, and nice things too. He is sending me some photos tomorrow. 

Thanks

Art


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

aggriffin3 said:


> "snowblower runs great $ 225.00 ,26 inch wide , 3speed drive and reverse"
> 
> This is a MW, right? Whats your opinion on this one, and what can you tell me that might help with this lone picture? Model, defects, and nice things too. He is sending me some photos tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That is a later Unitrol 1978 to 1979 with the ignition cut off switch. My machine is 1973 and there is no cut off switch. Gilson brand machines had the pnuematic tires which are better than the semi pnuematic ones that the Montgomery Ward brand used. My snowblower has the semi pnuematic and I would like to replace them with larger snow hog pnuematic ones. 
Nice heavy machine 8hp Briggs when running well was quite powerful. I find my Predator 212cc moves as much snow. Decent snow blower I kind of like the unitrol speed control since it is really easy and fast to change speeds compared to other friction wheeled machine were you have to come to a complete stop to move the lever to the next speed settimg


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Back to the unitrol above, are those semi pneumatic tires a problem, or for sure am I going to want to get chains or new tires?

Can you guys go to post #15 and see if there is a key in the ignition? He says he can't find the key, hence I am not able to look at it just yet. My father in law lives near him in a neighboring state. 
Either he doesnt want to sell it now, or thats an early photo with a key in it. Help me decide if I am seeing things?

Art (just sleuthing)


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Post 15 uses this key:









For testing you can always unhook the lead at the engine an use the choke to kill it. The switch is replaceable.

The tires on the above machine are not the end of the world and I run them just fine without chains. This set does not look terribly worn. I would check them for dry-rot. Some sidewall cracking is inevitable unless they got the ultimate care. I like to block the semi pneumatic machines up in the off season so the tires don't develop flat spots.

Pete


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

yOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres a couple more photos of the Snowblower in post #15 from Ohio plus the photos you have already seen. 
He found the key this evening and started it up. It ran, but he thinks it need a tuneup, so I am going to assume it was runnning rough? Not sure if it was the gas (if it hasnt been run since last Winter) or if it need a true tune. Piece of cake. 
He's offering it up to me for 180.00. I like the idea of taking this snowblower and restoring it next spring, hince the rust near the id badge doesnt bother me to much. Would love to be able to save the bad and whatever stickers, but they might be hard to take off or paint around it has rust in its vicinity. I have always been into old cars, and just recently sold my 1973 MGB roadster, and have owned a couple early mustangs.
Restoring this cant be as tough as those. 
Whats your added or new found thoughts on this one?

Art


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

55134 is the pinnacle of Gilson UniTrols. They launched that design in 1969. This model ran 1977 - 79. By then they had done a lot of nice little things to it.

Overall the machine appears to be in very nice shape. I can see that at least 1 blade of the impeller is good. That bodes well for the rest. The right hand auger has taken a few hits but the damage won't bother anything. The sprung mitt guard is typical.

I wouldn't go rattling around with a lot of tune up work just yet. Start with fresh oil and maybe a spark plug if you must. Let it run some on fresh fuel and see how well the carburetor takes a tune.

This procedure will help you get to know your machine. That rust down back is trivial but may be a tip off to a nest present or past in there.

Pete


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

aggriffin3 said:


> Heres a couple more photos of the Snowblower in post #15 from Ohio plus the photos you have already seen.
> He found the key this evening and started it up. It ran, but he thinks it need a tuneup, so I am going to assume it was runnning rough? Not sure if it was the gas (if it hasnt been run since last Winter) or if it need a true tune. Piece of cake.
> He's offering it up to me for 180.00. I like the idea of taking this snowblower and restoring it next spring, hince the rust near the id badge doesnt bother me to much. Would love to be able to save the bad and whatever stickers, but they might be hard to take off or paint around it has rust in its vicinity. I have always been into old cars, and just recently sold my 1973 MGB roadster, and have owned a couple early mustangs.
> Restoring this cant be as tough as those.
> ...


 Nice Gilson badged 8/26!. It has the pnuematic tires which are a real plus. If you wanted you could sub out to the Snow hog tires too are just leave on the tractor thread ones. 
Just a little bit of cleaning would be need on this one to make it shine, Good find


----------



## aggriffin3 (Mar 30, 2014)

can you tell if its a Briggs with the updraft carb? Just wondering?

Art


----------

